

Side Project: GoBlabble - Instant Voice Recording and Sharing over the Phone - nicelios
http://www.goblabble.com

======
petervandijck
Nice concept, I like it. The large images on the homepage though make me
scroll/scan more than I should to get the concept. You can probably explain
that concept in a much smaller space that's quicker to look at.

~~~
nicelios
Thanks for the feedback. I'll definitely consider that.

\--Update--- I switched to smaller icons. It looks somewhat misaligned but
it's a good start.

~~~
petervandijck
Much better! I think the icons add little value really, they could be even
smaller, or even leave them out.

------
mgkimsal
are you using twilio or tropo or something else for this?

~~~
nicelios
I'm using Twilio. The API just works. Haven't tried Tropo, though.

~~~
mgkimsal
tropo's got an unlimited free dev account. you might want to build something
that could abstract the calls to either and switch between them as need be
(twilio restructured pricing recently, tropo may do the same, etc).

I did something like this some time ago, before twilio (or at least before I
knew of them) and may revisit this basic idea at some point.

good work :)

